# Spotting Fake Tudor Sub



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but saw this on the Bay:

150322550966

I don't know too much about Tudors (I'm a Seamaster 300 man!), so looking for advice. The lume on the dial seems very flat and new. Not sure if it is a fake, a redone dial or what. Might be interested if it's genuine.

Thanks


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There is a guide on Deskdivers that may help...


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Worth having or worth avoiding?


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

potz said:


> marley1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Worth having or worth avoiding?
> ...


Fair comment. I guess what I mean is, is the watch authentic enough to not be classed as a fake?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah agree with Chris on this one, the dial and handset are fine as is the case back, but the crown is definitely wrong for this model as is the bracelet. Now is it worth going for, yes at the current price but I reckon that will go for at least Â£1.5k, so personally I'd say no as it's not 100% totally original.


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Yeah agree with Chris on this one, the dial and handset are fine as is the case back, but the crown is definitely wrong for this model as is the bracelet. Now is it worth going for, yes at the current price but I reckon that will go for at least Â£1.5k, so personally I'd say no as it's not 100% totally original.


Cheers for your feedback guys. It probably will go for a lot more than the current price, but at it's current price, I would consider it.


----------

